# MBR keeps corrupting after restart



## techbuzz (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a machine that when restarted or allowed to go into hibernation, I receive a missing/corrupted master boot record message and Windows doesn't boot. I am able to successfully repair the MBR each time using Windows recovery console, but I'm unable to determine what keeps making it happen.

Dell Latitude E6420
Windows 7 64bit

Steps performed so far: -besides fixing the MBR after each restart or hibernation
-ran system file checker sfc /scannow
-ran chkdsk
-verified that ACHI was enabled in the bios

If I can't figure this out I will end up just reinstalling the operating system, but I worried that the issue with just reoccur later down the line. Any advice/recommendations would be much appreciated.


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 26, 2013)

It is likely the "System Reserved" partition causing problems. Boot with the Win 7 disk. Click Install now and custom install. There you will see the System Reserved partition. Format it(do not delete it). Then perform a repair 2 times consecutively. One auto repair will occur at first. And then do a startup repair from the same "Repair your computer" section. Exit and reboot. Let Windows boot. Reactivate Windows if necessary.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 26, 2013)

maybe u should try rebuilding the bootsector with RebuildBcd command and more...

follow this guide to see if this will fix ur problem: http://www.tomshardware.com/news/win7-windows-7-mbr,10036.html


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 26, 2013)

Do you have more than one hard drive in the computer?


----------



## techbuzz (Aug 29, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> It is likely the "System Reserved" partition causing problems. Boot with the Win 7 disk. Click Install now and custom install. There you will see the System Reserved partition. Format it(do not delete it). Then perform a repair 2 times consecutively. One auto repair will occur at first. And then do a startup repair from the same "Repair your computer" section. Exit and reboot. Let Windows boot. Reactivate Windows if necessary.



Yes! The system reserved partition was marked as active for some crazy reason. I'm pretty sure that's not correct. Anyway, I changed it and now the issue seems to be resolved.


----------

